# My new SW99 9mm SA Compact



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck got to me. Came to my house shortly after I'd gone to bed - wouldn't take NO for an answer. Insisted I sit down with him while he "shared" - he had printed material, note cards, a power-point talk, audio-visual presentations, a dance troupe including two comely young ladies dressed as magazine release levers, and a balloon clown who made cute little balloon poodles, but which he insisted were the new SW99 QA models, and a Ted Kennedy look-alike who kept asking for a drink "for the road to the bridge" (just kidding, the Ted Kennedy look-alike just sat on the edge of my sofa and stared at me owlishly).

Anyway, I broke down. Here it is. I hope Shipwreck is satisfied.









SW99 9mm SA Compact


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, congrats. I almost ended up with a SW99 compact myself actually (last year) when I couldn't find a P99 for a while. Good gun  - I like my fullsize SW99.

I found I couldn't use the flat base mag very well, so now I have the extension on both of my mags. Love the little compact. Let me know what ya think of it. It does have a bit of a snap to it. But its not bad, and the gun is very accurate despite that. The fullsize ones have less recoil, obviously.

And, U can always get the fullsize mags if ya want higher capacity for it.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Sweet! Good luck with it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya needa hard chrome the slide now


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I didnt even realize they made a SW99c....I thought they stopped making them all together.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> I didnt even realize they made a SW99c....I thought they stopped making them all together.


They did, when they quit making the fullsize SW99. They only make the SW990L fullsize and compact now. But, it was just the end of 2005 when they stopped, and U can still find new ones for sale.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Ohhhh


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That should be a good packing gun. Looks good.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Congrats! That's a nice looking gun. I have the fullsize in .40 myself and it's my favorite and most accuracte gun.


Enjoy!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

SW, if you buy me one I'll become a convert too. I'll even take a QA model.:smt082 

As I've said before, those are the best looking plastic fantastics and the only plastic-framed pistol I'd consider buying.

So he came all the way to Kansas and tortured you with a power-point presentation?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> So he came all the way to Kansas and tortured you with a power-point presentation?


Yes, I had some spare time so I hopped on the train 

The people riding on the Amtrak looked at me funny as I put my slides in order


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Two years ago, I got rid of a Walther P99, that I traded a Sig p229 for the year the Walthers hit the market. It remains the best-handling pistol I've purchased. It fit my hand like no other. I should have known I was making a mistake when I sold it for more than I paid for it. Financial pressures were bad, though. 

I miss it every day, now. Seeing all these new ones on line makes me extremely jealous. One day I'll get it back.:smt022 

It scares me though, all I'm seeing for sale and on the Walther website is the QA, which I really don't like. The AS was a groundbreaking trigger set-up, in my opinion. So will I still be able to get an AS? Can I get the AS in the SW99???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spenser said:


> Two years ago, I got rid of a Walther P99, that I traded a Sig p229 for the year the Walthers hit the market. It remains the best-handling pistol I've purchased. It fit my hand like no other. I should have known I was making a mistake when I sold it for more than I paid for it. Financial pressures were bad, though.
> 
> I miss it every day, now. Seeing all these new ones on line makes me extremely jealous. One day I'll get it back.:smt022
> 
> It scares me though, all I'm seeing for sale and on the Walther website is the QA, which I really don't like. The AS was a groundbreaking trigger set-up, in my opinion. So will I still be able to get an AS? Can I get the AS in the SW99???


Well, they quit importing the A/S last fall, and then started again in very limited numbers in the Spring of 2006. Now, its gone again from the website, so they may have stopped again.

The SW99 IS the same as the P99 w/ A/S trigger. But, they quit making it at the end of 2005. U can still find them new, however. But, the SW990L is all that is made now - it is basically the QA w/o any decock button now.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Sounds like I just plain missed the boat....oh well. Easy come, easy go.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

If SW or anyone else comes to my house after I've gone to bed trying to peddle a handgun, it better be a sweeeeet deal or I"m gonna be very unhappy. 

I will be very unhappy even if the deal is sweet if Ted Kennedy or anyone looking like him comes along. 

Just so you know.
:smt018


----------

